# Remington 700 bolt spring replace.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Coflicting data on just how many pounds the bolt spring is on a Remington 700 Muzzle loader. One source says 22 pounds and another claims 24 pounds. Brownells has sold a stronger spring for a long time to replace the factory spring. I wanted to buy a couple and replace my stock springs,( read story here, http://thunderbucks.com/tbforum/ind...mpy/guns/2014Apr26_1980_zpseab02195.jpg[/IMG]

This is the 54 cal.










Remington 700 ML bolt and a Remington bolt take down tool.



How it is used to take the bolt down.



How it is used to take the bolt down.







The knurled tool came with the Canadian 209 kit I bought for the 54cal. once screw on fully you press down on the fireing pin part and slid a little fork in place which also came with the kit.



Another fork view. You need that in place to drive a pin out so you can unscrew the firing pin and remove the old spring. Note the small hole in the bolt end.



Old spring is the short one, been told it is only a 24# spring. The new spring is a Wolff 29 # one.



I learned many years ago on my first Remington 700 center fire you do not use a wet type lube on the bolt as they will freeze up. I use this stuff which is like dri slide. It goes on wet and dry's to a super slippery surface in minutes.



Again Thank you for the help in so many ways Sabot loader and Josmund for finding me the springs I needed.

 Al


----------

